# Hso blue dream



## THZZELJR (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;vA8ulDrdlQY]http://youtu.be/vA8ulDrdlQY[/video]
Its been awhile but Im still at it.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi mate, what are you using for light? They look like 400w MH bulbs - is that right? Just curious. Also, what medium are you using - hard to tell from the video. I've read a little about the Blue Dream - SSHxBB cross or something in clone-only form, isn't it? My Stinky Catpiss Haze probably has a few similar traits as it's a Neville's Haze cross with some type of Blueberry. It's got a really soaring high.

I do love the sativas. Hope you don't mind the pix


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 17, 2013)

Very nice buddy. This is not the clone only but rather a popular seed from HSO. I am really loving it I need to order more so I can pick a mom. Next up though I have Critical+ and HSO Sour Diesel. My lights are 3 600 hps and 400 mh, I really like mixed spectrum the trics are insane. I run the simplest DWC in hydroton, soon to be medium less though.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Nov 18, 2013)

Without trying to sound like a seed pimp, Paradise Seeds has a strain called Atomical Haze which uses the same Neville's mother as my Stinky Catpiss, as both were bred by Luc. He wouldn't tell me what the other plant he crossed it with was - "mystery indica" - but I'm pretty sure it has some blueberry in it, because I've seen what it can do to haze plants by increasing visible trichomes, shortening flowering times, and purpling in colder weather. I'm a big fan of Paradise - just been growing out some Wappa feminised seeds and it's great smoke, IMO. One pheno's probably better than the Sensi Star clone I have.

^ A bit off topic, but . . . I'm also experimenting with mixed spectrum at the moment: 1x600w HPS and 1x 600w 4000k MH. Not sure about the yields (results so far seem to be a little disappointing compared to 2x 600w HPS lamps), but it does seem to produce more visible trichs. Whether that's because there are more of them, or because they go cloudier faster (making them more visible), I'm not sure yet.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 20, 2013)

From what Ive read it will shorten the strech period, and increase trics. This is my first run with mixed but I am not dissapointed in the least by what my yield is looking like. I was just in there and I found the one out of four is really smelling like blueberry cereal. First time Ive every smelled blueberry in my weed its unreal. I think I am gonna destroy the gram per watt Ill update this weekend.


----------



## CCCmints (Nov 20, 2013)

whew threads like this get me pumped!! i'm about to run hso blue dream for my first grow and am hoping i made the right choice. from the research i've done it seems i have. 

nice plants you got there sir looking forward to see your harvest.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 24, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;ZuE8eXDLdz8]http://youtu.be/ZuE8eXDLdz8[/video]


----------



## Ski's Genes (Nov 25, 2013)

Been using a dual arc 1000 for a few months in flowering and I've noticed a huge difference in stretch and trichs. I tried some 14k halides from my aquarium in veg and I almost couldn't even control the growth rate. It's almost a pure blue light. So I tossed in a few t5 actinics more control but will outperform regular 55-65k's.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 25, 2013)

I wish I had a separate room to run a control group. I also have not grown this strain before, so I can only go off other journals. I kinda feel like my sativa leaning pheno's are a week behind but Ill take em as long as needed. Maybe Ive just never grown something this hazey though. But overall I like dual spectrum, its more natural, even though I am of the perfect nature not mimic it mind set. But I do alot of things most growers tell you not to lol. A priori knowledge.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 25, 2013)

I my videos suck so heres a couple fliccs. The trics dont lie!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 11, 2013)

i have some hso sour d #2 going for the last run for it. I have some seed i made for it and there C.Dawg


----------



## THZZELJR (Dec 13, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> i have some hso sour d #2 going for the last run for it. I have some seed i made for it and there C.Dawg


I want to try chem and green crack. Im gonna order this week 10 gc 10 bd and 10 chem. I am waiting a few more days for my bd to dry. I chopped the most indica one early, which yielded 5 oz. I had one sativa that took forever and only came up with 7 oz on her. But the other two sativa leaning dominant ones look about 16 oz a piece. So if I only had those growing I wouldve got my gpw, but I will next time. Think this is my main strain now. Smoke for me is very focused relaxing happy. Some of my friends cant even finish a blunt. smell right now is faint blueberry, still needs a cure. Since im goiing to be mom hunting and veg for six weeks, Im probably going to run some auto buddha purple kush while i wait lol. will also be experimenting with CS for breeding on this next run. All in all HSO has great genetics but they are not uniform. Worth the effort to find your special lady tho definitely.

And the room is getting redesigned, for stealth at that. Going to make a 8ft x 8ft loft style bed with a walk in closet underneath standing 6 ft tall. like this 
http://enpundit.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/the-living-cube-7.jpg


----------

